# "Datei Öffnen"-Dialog aufrufen



## MAN (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

bin auch noch Newbie in Sachen PHP, deswegen wollte ich wissen, wie ich den "berühmten" "Datei Öffnen"-Dialog aufrufen kann, wenn der User auf zum Beispiel einen Button "Durchsuchen" klickt.

Die nächste Frage wäre dann, wie ich den ausgewählten Dateinamen in eine Variable bekomme!

Vielen Dank für Antworten! 

mfG

MAN


----------



## _voodoo (6. Mai 2004)

»»» http://de.php.net/manual/de/features.file-upload.php
»»» http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials65420.html

Sollte deine Fragen klären!


----------



## MAN (6. Mai 2004)

Stark - hätte nicht gedacht dass das so einfach ginge!

Funktionert (wer hätte es gedacht ^^)

Vielen Dank für den kleinen Tipp!

mfG

MAN


----------

